# Keine Icons in MarkerView



## greeni (2. Sep 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine RCP Anwendung in der lasse ich mir in der MarkerView Fehlermeldungen ausgeben.
Der Code dazu sieht so aus:


```
IMarker marker = ResourcesPlugin.getWorkspace().getRoot().createMarker(IMarker.PROBLEM);
marker.setAttribute(IMarker.MESSAGE, prepareErrorMessage(d.getMessage()));
marker.setAttribute(IMarker.TRANSIENT, true); 
marker.setAttribute(IMarker.PRIORITY, IMarker.PRIORITY_HIGH);
marker.setAttribute(IMarker.SEVERITY, IMarker.SEVERITY_ERROR);
```

Die Ausgabe funktioniert auch... allerdings fehlen in der MarkerView die Roten Kreise mit dem x in der Mitte. Also die Icons für die Probleme. Was habe ich vergessen? Muss ich noch ein bestimmtes Plugin einbinden, das die Icons richtig angezeigt werden?


----------



## greeni (24. Sep 2010)

Ich wollte den Beitrag hier noch mal hochsetzes, da das Problem bei mir immer noch aktuell ist..


----------



## trabiator601 (7. Dez 2011)

Hi,

auch wenn es schon über ein Jahr her ist,

der ProblemView wird die die Icons nicht finden die er über eine ImageRegistry abfragt.

Schau mal hier

https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=155299

<Zitat>

...
getWorkbenchConfigurer().declareImage("IMG_ETOOL_PROBLEM_CATEGORY",
  problemCategoryImageDescriptor, true);
getWorkbenchConfigurer().declareImage("IMG_OBJS_ERROR_PATH",
  errorImageDescriptor, true);
getWorkbenchConfigurer().declareImage("IMG_OBJS_WARNING_PATH",
 warningImageDescriptor, true);
getWorkbenchConfigurer().declareImage("IMG_OBJS_INFO_PATH",
 infoImageDescriptor, true);
...

</Zitat>

Ich habe mir die Images aus dem Plugin org.eclipse.ui.ide extrahiert.

Gruß Steffen


----------

